# Ride Buck Up vs Buckwild



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Background: My sales territory is now in the mid-Atlantic vs CO (which sucks, but moving on...), so it looks like a PA mountain for me. Need an all mountain board with lots of pop, that you can mess around, butter and press some, and still have fun on jumps with a strong tip and tale. 

I'm 5'11, 178, and probably sizing to a 153 in the Buckwild, or 152 in the Buck Up. Going to be hitting the jump line, some boxes, and just want a board to dick around on. Without a big mountain, I'm going to get board fast, so this will be primarily in the park.

Rode the DH2 last year. Really liked it, just a little stiff for me because I already had a TRice. Like having the camber between the bindings for a change, and enjoyed dampening of the slime walls. 

Had a Capita Ultrafear for a year, however, was severely disappointed with the tail and tip getting so damn soft. After day 15 or so, that board could be folded in half. Rode the Westmark for a day - not my thing. Just felt a little boring.

So here is my question. What are the main differences between the Buckwild and Buck Up. Has anyone demoed both, and which would fit more. Never going to be a rail guy. Too old (33). So it's boxes, jumps, natural stuff, buttering around, popping off anything I can find - a Pennsylvania mountain board.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

how was buttering on the DH2 for you? If you didn't have to hard a time with that then you should be fine on the Buck Up. But realistically it's basically just a DH2 with slightly blunted tips and Pop Walls instead of Rods. So it's gonna ride similar realistically.

If you want something a bit softer than the DH2 from Ride it's really just the Buckwild.

Other boards you might like are the K2 Happy Hour, Salomon Time Machine, Bataleon Goliath, Yes Asym, or a Rossi Trickstick.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

We have similar stats Nd both board PA, I'V ridden the Buckwild it was decently playful, but I didn't enjoy it alot. Personally I'd suggest a westmark/blacklist you might like it better.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the updates everyone. I Cary, I rode the Westmark and for me, it was boring.

For Nivek, I loved the DH2, but you're right, way too stiff for what I'm looking for. I guess my next question would be, how does the flex of the Buckwild compare with an Evo?


----------

